
Turn any app into Whatsapp with the SaaS toolkit – Applozic - chanukya_p
https://www.techinasia.com/turn-app-whatsapp-saas-toolkit-applozic
======
dhirwan
we are already using it on our website www.eventbaazi.com, and it pretty
light, slick and efficient, with simplest installation procedure.

~~~
chanukya_p
Great to hear that :)

